# Objekte/Personen "sauber" ausschneiden



## restfulsilence (14. März 2004)

Hallo!

Ich suche Tips um Personen bzw. Objekte allgemein aus Bildern zu entfernen. Es geht mir vor allem um Bilder von Anime-Figuren. Ich möchte nämlich eine Kollage erstellen und dafür bräuchte ich verschiedene Personen und auch das Logo einer Serie die ich gerne aus einigen Bildern "ausschneiden" würde. Leider sind meine Ergebnisse sehr pixelig. 

Ich hab schon versucht den Hintergrund mit dem "Radierer" auszuradieren und dann die übrig gebliebene Person einfach zu übernehen. Weitere Versuche hab ich mit dem "Zauberstab" und dem "magischen Lasso" hinter mir. Leider sind die Ergebnisse mehr als blamabel da meistens von der Umgebung noch ein verschieden farbiger bunter Rand um das entsprechende Objekt bleibt. Gut bei einfarbigen Hintergründen geht es eigentlich noch aber sobald richtig viele verschiedene Farben im Hintergrund sind kann man bzw. kann ich den Zauberstab z.B. völlig vergessen. 

Kann mir jemand ein paar richtig gute Tips geben womit man Hintergründe aus den Bildern am besten entfernt, ohne das die Figuren eckig werden oder ein farbiger Rand übrig bleibt?

danke im voraus

cu


----------



## schnarnd (14. März 2004)

Also es gibt viele Arten auszuschneiden.Ich sag dir einfach mal die einfachste und dafür am saubersten.Also benutz das Lasso(L) und schneid ganz grob um deine Person.Wirklich grob.Dann wählst du unten in der Tool-leiste unter den Farbe Bearbeitung im Maskierungmodus(Q).Nun ist alles so Rot.Dann mit dem Pinsel den roten Bereich so nah wie möglich an deine Figur ranmalen.Diesmal fein arbeiten.Wenn du fertig bist einfach wieder in den Standart-Modus(Q) gehen.Ist nicht schwer versuch es mal.


----------



## ElmarRichter (15. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von schnarnd _
> *Also es gibt viele Arten auszuschneiden.Ich sag dir einfach mal die einfachste und dafür am saubersten.Also benutz das Lasso(L) und schneid ganz grob um deine Person.Wirklich grob.Dann wählst du unten in der Tool-leiste unter den Farbe Bearbeitung im Maskierungmodus(Q).Nun ist alles so Rot.Dann mit dem Pinsel den roten Bereich so nah wie möglich an deine Figur ranmalen.Diesmal fein arbeiten.Wenn du fertig bist einfach wieder in den Standart-Modus(Q) gehen.Ist nicht schwer versuch es mal. *



Na mit dem Lasso, das ist ja immer man so'ne Sache .....

das geht auch nicht immer wirklich gut.

Ich persönlich schwöre auf das Freistellungs-Tool im PS ..... 
ein paarmal üben und das geht fast von allein.... auch ohne Tablett also nur mit Maus !

"Filter" >> "Extrahieren" ..... oder <Alt> + <Strg> + <X>


----------



## Fey (15. März 2004)

Hallo,

auch hier gibt es in Photoshop wieder mehrere Möglichkeiten.

*1. Maskierungsmodus*
In den Maskierungsmodus kommst du, wenn du *Q* drückst. Hier malst du die Bereiche, die du nicht haben willst einfach mit dem Pinselwerkzeug aus. Die voreingestellte Farbe ist Rot. Zusätzlich ist die Deckkraft auch verringert, so dass du den Untergrund noch siehst. Wenn du fertig bist, kannst du wieder mit *Q* in den Bearbeitungsmodus zurück gehen und einfach mit *Entf* den markierten Bereich löschen.
Tipp: Wenn der zu löschende Bereich größer ist, als der zu erhaltende Bereich kannst du auch einfach umgekehrt vorgehen. Den zu erhaltenden Bereich ausmalen und vor dem löschen mit *strg-i* die Auswahl umkehren.
Man kann allerdings auch - wie schon erwähnt - erst mit dem Lasso eine grobe Auswahl erstellen und den Rest per Hand ausmalen.

*2. Magnetlasso*
Mit dem Magnetlasso kann man sehr einfach Grafiken freistellen. Mit einer Einschränkung. Das freizustellende Objekt *muss sich stark vom Hintergrund abheben*. Dann einfach mit dem Lasso an den Konturen langfahren. Es legt sich dann automatisch an die Konturen.

*3. Freistellen mit Pfaden*
Wenn man sich ein wenig mit dem Pfadtool beschäftigt, kann man auch sehr einfach mit dieser Möglichkeit freistellen. Es ist eigentlich ähnlich wie wenn man mit dem Lasso freistellt, allerdings kannst du so genauer bei Rundungen sein. Das Pfadtool erfordert allerdings ein wenig Übung.

*4. Extrahieren*
Das bereits angesprochene Extrahieren-Tool von Photoshop kann man auch sehr gut bei filigranen Objekten benutzen. Auch hier erst einmal ein wenig rumspielen, bevor man gute Ergebnisse erzielt.
Zu diesem Tool kann ich leider nicht mehr sagen, da ich es bisher sehr selten verwendet habe.

So...viele Wege führen nach Rom. Welcher der Richtige ist, hängt vom Können und von dem freizustellenden Objekt ab. Wie man vielleicht an meiner etwas längeren Ausführung sehen kann, arbeite ich sehr gerne mit dem Maskierungsmodus. Dort habe ich eigentlich immer sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielen können.

Hoffe, geholfen zu haben,
Melanie


----------



## da_Dj (15. März 2004)

Ist meist auch der beste Weg. Liegt mit daran, dass ein Programm zwar Konturen/Farbunterschiede bis zu einem gewissen Grad erkennt, aber ganz genau macht das immer noch das menschliche Auge und der gesunde Menschenverstand [mit dem Quickmask Modus] =)


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Fey _
> *... allerdings kannst du so genauer bei Rundungen sein ...*



Das ist der einzigste Schwachpunkt der anderen "manuellen" Werkzeuge. Und da der Zeichenstift die guten Eigenschaften (das Magnet-Lasso ausgenommen) dieser Werkzeuge schon lange hat ist er  auch mein absoluter Liebling wenn es um das Freistellen geht


----------



## restfulsilence (15. März 2004)

Danke für die Tipps! 

Ist es eigentlich normal das die rote Farbe die beim malen mit dem Pinsel erscheint nicht die selbe ist wie die des Maskenmoduses? Oder ist da bei mir etwas falsche eingestellt!?
Ausserdem wenn ich ganz nah an das Objekt male geht die Markierung oft in das Objekt rein, warum? Die "rote Farbe" selbst die ich um das Objekt male geht dabei allerdings nicht in das Objekt rein, trotzdem ist die Markierung im Objekt drin?

danke im voraus

cu


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. März 2004)

Kann es daran liegen, dass du im Maskierungdsmodus eine weiche Werkzeugspitze benutzt, das leichte "ausfaden" das Objekt mit einschließt und du, anhand der wahrscheinlich dunkleren Farbe, diesen Effekt nicht bemerkst ?


----------



## restfulsilence (15. März 2004)

Kann ich zwar nicht 100%ig bestätigen da ich mich da nicht so auskenne, aber das hört sich logisch an. Kannst du mir sagen wie ich das ändere, also eine harte Spitze einstelle?

danke im voraus

cu


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. März 2004)

Öhm, von den Werkzeugspitzen her garnicht. Den selbst die härteste Werkzeugspitze besitzt dieses "Anti-Aliasing". Das kannst du nur umgehen indem du den Bleistift verwendest. Aber ich gebe dir einen Tipp:
Benutze den Zeichenstift um etwas freizustellen (meine Meinung)  
Und wenn es dir zu kompliziert vorkommt, dann arbeite ein paar Tutorials durch. Denn der Zeichenstift wird dir bei Photoshop immer wieder über den Weg laufen ...


----------



## restfulsilence (16. März 2004)

Ich werd einfach alles mal ausprobieren bis ich das für mich beste gefunden habe! 
Es ist halt nur so, das hier einige den Maskierungsmodus vorgeschlagen haben und da wundert es mich das dieser Modus solche - ich sage mal - Tücken hat! Vielleicht muss man auch nur mal den dreh raus haben! 
Oder gibt es da beinen besonderen Trick/Tipp?

cu


----------



## da_Dj (16. März 2004)

Da ich mit Zeichentablett arbeite, finde ich den Quickmask Modus eben am besten. Früher hab ich Lasso genommen [war scheusslich] und mit Pfaden, da würde mir sicher der Nerv fehlen  Ausserdem ist es damit nicht so einfach, filligrane Dinge freizustellen [naja mit der Zeit schafft mans sicher]. Musst halt selber ein wenig rumprobieren und mit der Zeit findest du sicherlich deinen persönlich besten Weg.


----------



## restfulsilence (16. März 2004)

Darf ich fragen welches Zeichentablett du hast?

danke im voraus

cu


----------



## da_Dj (16. März 2004)

Ein relativ kleines Wacom Graphire 3 [DIN A6]. Das reicht für den Anfang, auch wenn es mir manchmal zu klein ist. Das Problem ist einfach, dass Wacom richtig ins Geld geht, dafür bekommst du aber auch nichts besseres [hatte mal DIN A4 Noname und das war echt einfach nur schlecht]


----------

